# Ruger 10-22



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thinking about buying a 10-22. Have looked at both the regular and take down version. Anyone have any comments?


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought a regular 10/22 40 years ago and still have it. Great shooting .22. I've used it for plinking and squirrel hunting, even took a ground hog with it several years ago.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Thinking about buying a 10-22. Have looked at both the regular and take down version. Anyone have any comments?


Accuracy is close to the same on both. I have a standard fitted with a Nikon scope set on see thru bases and a Wllliam's peep site. I shoot tight groups out to 100 yds with mine. @ 50 yds with the take down and open sites, I can do a pretty tight group as well.

Would say that it will really depend on your end use as to which one to choose. 

NOTE: Ruger now has a pretty sweet trigger assembly that works on either.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

I have the 10/22 with the LaserMax built on the fore-end...added a tactical flashlight on the rail. AWESOME for knocking out armadillos and other notorious creatures of the night.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Thinking about buying a 10-22. Have looked at both the regular and take down version. Anyone have any comments?




*IN CASE YOU MISSED IT:*
_In case you missed any of our recent releases, we've got you covered - from product launches, to promotions and anything in between._ [HR][/HR]  







*Ruger Introduces 10/22 Takedown® with Target Barrel* 
The Ruger 10/22 Takedown® with target barrel features a .920" diameter, 16.10" cold hammer-forged barrel. The barrel is fluted for weight reduction, features a 1/2"-28 threaded muzzle and is fitted with a thread cap. This new target barrel takedown model also incorporates the Ruger® Modular Stock System and comes with both low and high comb, standard length of pull modules.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Can't believe how many modifications are available for a rifle that has been around this long.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

River 10/22 with hogue grip and heavy barrel with sweet 22 scope calibrated just for different grain 22bullets is a great setup


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Bought a Ruger 10/22 Takedown version with a the carry bag. Great for hauling around and plinking when the opportunity presents itself. Takedown rifle is as accurate at 50yds without a scope as any other ordinary .22 rifle. Check out the FB page Ruger 10/22 Fanatics for more info and mods. Groups has 17K members.


----------



## spkennels (Sep 13, 2013)

Great rifles have several and have no complaints


----------



## fishfinder (Jan 18, 2016)

I've had both versions take down is nice for travel that's about it. Not much of advantage with the takedown version in my opinion.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Excellent gun Tom! I have used mine for many years.


----------



## klundin2000 (Nov 30, 2015)

They are very reliable. Tried and true little auto. A little short for me however.


----------



## ICTHRUU (Jul 5, 2015)

Look at tactical solutions SBX barrel and a suppressor. The most fun gun you can own.


----------

